

YouTube now supports 360° video View on android or chrome to see effects - sergiotapia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IaYJZ2Usdk&feature=youtu.be

======
X-combinator
Reddit discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9200635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9200635)
aka
[http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/2yxvs3/youtube_now_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/2yxvs3/youtube_now_supports_360_video_view_on_android_or/)

